# Wooster GT convertible extension poles



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Greetings,
I own two Wooster extension poles...old style that you screw the frame onto. My store manager was told by his rep that Wooster does not sell a kit to convert to the quick release. However, I found the part on-line, and wondering if anyone has converted them...I am thinking that there might be an issue with the screw hole not lining up.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

http://www.woosterbrush.com/other-tools/extension-poles/sherlock-sherlock-gt-maintenance-parts/
What part are you looking at? I only sell the GT poles and AFAIK the replacement kit does not fit the old pole.

Honestly its worth the upgrade to get the GT pole, they are quite a bit lighter and easier to handle.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> http://www.woosterbrush.com/other-tools/extension-poles/sherlock-sherlock-gt-maintenance-parts/
> What part are you looking at? I only sell the GT poles and AFAIK the replacement kit does not fit the old pole.
> 
> Honestly its worth the upgrade to get the GT pole, they are quite a bit lighter and easier to handle.


Very inspiring video on the Wooster company! I'm going to pay more attention to their products. Which I use currently. But, I still like the Corona brushes the best.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> Greetings,
> I own two Wooster extension poles...old style that you screw the frame onto. My store manager was told by his rep that Wooster does not sell a kit to convert to the quick release. However, I found the part on-line, and wondering if anyone has converted them...I am thinking that there might be an issue with the screw hole not lining up.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


They used too! I wonder why they don't any more? Maybe to sell more Sherlock GT convertible poles?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

http://www.woosterbrush.com/other-tools/extension-poles/sherlock-gt-maintenance-kit/

One of my painters says these work to convert the older poles. I have an older style pole in storage somewhere I will have to dig it out to try my self.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> http://www.woosterbrush.com/other-tools/extension-poles/sherlock-sherlock-gt-maintenance-parts/
> What part are you looking at? I only sell the GT poles and AFAIK the replacement kit does not fit the old pole.
> 
> Honestly its worth the upgrade to get the GT pole, they are quite a bit lighter and easier to handle.


I know it is worth the upgrade, but I was hoping the replacement would fit the old poles. Kind of annoys me that they do not fit. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> Greetings,
> I own two Wooster extension poles...old style that you screw the frame onto. My store manager was told by his rep that Wooster does not sell a kit to convert to the quick release. However, I found the part on-line, and wondering if anyone has converted them...I am thinking that there might be an issue with the screw hole not lining up.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0019EUSQW/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They don't seat all the way down, but never feel wobbly even with a fully loaded 18".


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> http://www.woosterbrush.com/other-tools/extension-poles/sherlock-gt-maintenance-kit/
> 
> One of my painters says these work to convert the older poles. I have an older style pole in storage somewhere I will have to dig it out to try my self.


That is the kit that I found.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> That is the kit that I found.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I've never tried to convert a screw on but in keeping with your thought about the screw holes, can't you just drill a new hole to accommodate the locking mechanism? I'd have to go out to the van to look and I ain't getting off my couch.lol
Those shurloks are the way to go. The only thing they've ever changed in at least the last 24 years is making the GT which has a hole in the grip to hold the adapter for the screw on. Best design ever imo....


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Just FYI: Sherlock is the incremental extension mechanism, not the quick-release bayonet tip. I had to buy the conversion kit because I made that mistake.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

My old Sherlock gave up the ghost this week. Positive locking mechanism kicked the bucket. Ordered one of the convertible GT's off Amazon.ca. I kind of like it. The bayonet tip or whatever it's called still feels a little flimsy to me. On top of that, the thread adaptor is made out of plastic which is a really stupid idea. When using it for sanding down walls, I get the feeling I'm gonna crush that thing pretty quick, but maybe I'm a little more aggro than I need to be. We'll see.

I can't seem to stop myself from trying to tighten the cage onto the pole which is pretty funny because it's not getting loose!

Anyhoo, while ordering it I figured I'd order a few of those Wooster cages you guys are always going on about and give them a try. Got them in the mail yesterday and something looked a little different but didn't think much of it. Then this happened at work this morning. Still seemed to work just fine, just never seen this in the 15yrs I've been doing this. I guess Canadian roller cages are really 1/2" bigger. Who'da thunk it?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes they will fit, but as was posted above they do not sink all the way into the pole, but I also never noticed them feeling wobbly. All I use is the GT style so imo it is worth converting them.


----------

